# Erotic furries



## greym0nkey (Jan 9, 2009)

does anyone know of any mature furry/anthro movies?


----------



## Teracat (Jan 11, 2009)

Fritz The Cat:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068612/

Bizarre doesn't begin to describe it.

Only response in this thread...boy, do I feel like a perv.


----------

